# Gretsch!



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I've got a tough one!
In what year was Gretsch sold to Baldwin?


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

well which year is it. I guess 1968


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

wow im good


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

1967 is the answer lol...whoever said that got it right!


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

damn i guessd 1968


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

At least it was before George Harrison turned up on the Ed Sullivan Show. God I love the way the axe looked !!


----------



## asatattack (Jan 7, 2006)

*Huh?!?*

Wasn't Baldwin bought out by Gibson a year or two ago? Ya they did, but Baldwin doesn't own Gretsch anymore.  Didn't Gretsch buy Bigsby? I thought Fender bought Gretsch.  Yah they did! Does Epiphone own Gibson or does Gibson own Epiphone.  Gibson owns Dobro now don't they? Hard to keep up wit this corporate stuff.


----------

